# Im curious...



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont worry you guys/gals on here, im not interested to know which DWA snake makes the best 'PET' like ive seen on here before haha.

But im much more curious as to know if there are any members on here who keep DWA animals that are NOT reptiles? 

I know this is mainly a reptile forum but just interested to know if anyone has any other types of none-reptilian animal which are DWA.

Cheers,

Danny.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there are some keepers with DWA primates and a lady with a snow leopard as well.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Snow leopard, woah sweet! ... wouldnt like the food bill for one however, i imagine it can run pretty high. 

Any idea which primates in particular?

Also do you know how i can find a list of all animals on the DWA list, i had a look on the DEFRA website earlier but couldnt find it lol, epic fail on my part.

Danny.


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


 
Thank you sir/biscuit .. ? lol


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

i no a few keepers around country that keep big cats closed one to you i no of is in doncaster and there is one in leeds they both keep big cats and 1 keeps a few monkeys


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

oh wow! .. what monkeys you got? i love the little capuchins :mf_dribble:

which big cats? ... or arent you allowed to say?


also, were would a person even acquire a big cat? 

Danny.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

big cats are reasonably easy to get hold of and buy if i remember the last tiger i saw for sale was about 500 quid....the problem is the 250 grand it will proberbly cost you to pen and house the thing


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We've got Ring Tailed Lemurs and Asian Leopard Cats. Fingers crossed for an Ocelot or two soon :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> big cats are reasonably easy to get hold of and buy if i remember the last tiger i saw for sale was about 500 quid....the problem is the 250 grand it will proberbly cost you to pen and house the thing


 
500 quid is just crazy talk, i never understand why the more lethal/potential hazard animals are so much cheaper? 

i mean when a royal python can set you back a few grand, and is basically harmless, even if it miraculously harnessed up the energy to attack you it couldnt cause serious damage, to an adult that is.

yet i see on the DWA classifieds etc many snakes going for sub £100.

In my opinion that is absolutely great for guys/gals like you with DWA, very cheap animals for your hobby, but makes it all the more easier for an idiot to buy one with no DWA. 

if you dont mind me asking where did you see the tiger for sale? ... a website or something, id love just to take a look around at what they sell etc. 

do you only keep reptiles then dude?



@Glidergirl - ......awesome!! ... do you have any pictures of your's to share? ... its always nice seeing the more exotic animals, beardies and royals get boring after a while :lol2:


thanks for answering all my questions,


Danny.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

DWA's are usually cheaper because of the limited market for them, Royals can cost thousands because there are fools willing to pay thousands for them. Because they're cheap doesn't make them easy to get hold of. Rory Matier of TSKA vets all his potential customers to the "n"th degree as to their ability to house, feed and look after any animal he sells and he can get big cats.

The DWA community is quite small and usually most folks within a specific "genre" (snakes, primates, big cats) know or know of most of the other keepers, so it's not that easy for an idiot to obtain any of these animals.......VL is a perfect case in point!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Royals can cost thousands because there are fools willing to pay thousands for them.


Thought that was really funny however those with bigger pockets than brains seem to prefer to call them *balls* which is quite apt really!

I also believe that the Royal/ball market is driven not by the love or passion but greed!

We used to put looking like some of those you see being offered as designer morphs in the freezer, mind you a king cobra would enjoy them!

Waiting for the backlash:devil:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> DWA's are usually cheaper because of the limited market for them, Royals can cost thousands because there are fools willing to pay thousands for them. Because they're cheap doesn't make them easy to get hold of. Rory Matier of TSKA vets all his potential customers to the "n"th degree as to their ability to house, feed and look after any animal he sells and he can get big cats.
> 
> The DWA community is quite small and usually most folks within a specific "genre" (snakes, primates, big cats) know or know of most of the other keepers, so it's not that easy for an idiot to obtain any of these animals.......VL is a perfect case in point!


I see your point yeah about the limited market, but a lower price certainly would make it easier for an idiot to obtain them if they had the chance, rather than an expensive one I would of thought. 

I mean surely theres got to be some idiot out there whos keeping them illegally without the DWA license, and i guess he could sell them on to a fellow idiot. 

Also are all big cats cheap? I mean like £500 for a tiger amazed me, i thought for a big cat like that youre looking at about £10k. 

"VL is a perfect case in point" .... sorry i havent a clue what that means, care to ellaborate?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> I see your point yeah about the limited market, but a lower price certainly would make it easier for an idiot to obtain them if they had the chance, rather than an expensive one I would of thought.
> 
> I mean surely theres got to be some idiot out there whos keeping them illegally without the DWA license, and i guess he could sell them on to a fellow idiot.
> 
> ...


As I said earlier just because there is legislation to prevent sale etc doesnt mean it will, look at guns, drugs etc all available on the black market to the dangerous, slow witted etc.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> As I said earlier just because there is legislation to prevent sale etc doesnt mean it will, look at guns, drugs etc all available on the black market to the dangerous, slow witted etc.


 
Yes thats quite true, its just unfortunate that some of these 'dense minded people' havent shot themselves, overdosed on drugs etc.

Maybe if they did find themselves buying a DWA such as a tiger, it will maul them to death. 

Or on the other hand, bitten by a hot. 

Either death is acceptable for me, also does my head in with chavs in pet stores who blatantly speak very loud to there mates

"yeah mate just gotta get some dead rats out freezer, need to feed my big boa constrictor/python etc"

basically its all just for vanity and to show off with those idiots. 

Danny.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> "VL is a perfect case in point" .... sorry i havent a clue what that means, care to ellaborate?


Do a quick search for posts by Viperlover, you will soon see what I mean.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Do a quick search for posts by Viperlover, you will soon see what I mean.


 
oh i remember him, wasnt he like that 15/16 year old kid that thought he knew it all etc?

his posts gave me some laughs. is he even still around?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

He's very round:whistling2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> He's very round:whistling2:


 
Haha!!


..can i ask if you keep DWA yourself? ... I understand if you dont want to answer.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here you go, some piccies.

Dad









Mum









Last years twins









I only have pictures of the ALCs as kittens :gasp:. They are about 18 months old now. Unrelated male and female, Amber and Indri


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> Here you go, some piccies.
> 
> I only have pictures of the ALCs as kittens :gasp:. They are about 18 months old now. Unrelated male and female, Amber and Indri
> 
> ...


Those ALC's are to die for.
Shame I've no DWA.... looks like it's a Bengal Cat for me instead


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow those lemur's are absolutely stunning. 

Who do you find to buy the babies they produced? .. or do you keep them, i would there too adorable to sell haha. 


them ALC's are great too, think you may be able to snap some more recent pics for me? 


pwetty please! :lol2:

Danny.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The twins are staying with us, as will the little guy born this year. The lemurs are amazing, they'll sit on your shoulder, allow you to stroke them, amazing!! 

We keep saying we MUST get some updated kitty pics but it's just getting round to it, but yeah, I'll make an effort to get some ... just for you


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

The only DWA animal i have seen myself was a black and white ruffed lemur this year. But there are plenty of people that have DWA mammals and such.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> The twins are staying with us, as will the little guy born this year. The lemurs are amazing, they'll sit on your shoulder, allow you to stroke them, amazing!!
> 
> We keep saying we MUST get some updated kitty pics but it's just getting round to it, but yeah, I'll make an effort to get some ... just for you


 
Haha thank you, your such a sweetheart! 

But yes, new kitty pics are a must have.

where did you get the Lemur's and the ALC's from in the first place if you dont mind me asking? 

One day i'll get myself wonderful and exotic like this, many years into the future however. 

Danny.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think I may have been persuaded to get a DWA I love ring tailed lemurs. I didn't know you could get them. They're beautiful by the way :flrt:


----------

